# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Giải pháp chống nóng cho anh em miền Bắc

## hieunguyenkham

Thấy khí hậu miền Bắc nóng bức quá.Có cái clip giải nhiệt chút.
https://www.facebook.com/fact.blogta...9454908987465/

----------

HoangSchneider

----------


## baont365

Click vào có thấy ra cái gì đâu bác, nóng vẫn hoàn nóng luôn  :Frown:

----------

